# Canon Pixma MP160 - error E5



## MaxDJs (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi,

All of a sudden my printer Canon Pixma MP160 began to show E5 error. I tried to reset the printer and clean the contacts on the cartridge and print head to spray the contacts, but to no avail. Could you advise me what could it be?


Thank you for your answer


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi MaxDjs,
try the things here.
Canon PIXMA MP160 E5 error. - FixYa


----------

